# Major Fuel and power loss...



## Magmakensuke (Jan 7, 2008)

Got to work this morning to notice that my hatch, exhaust n rear bumper is covered in black soot. My car is also have sudden power losses here n there (its def not always constant, but has a sudden lunge forward when it does) (takes ages to get up to speed due to this..) Huge drop in fuel economy and the car is display two codes for running rich (bank 1 and 2)
Any thoughts...? I have a Vagcom so hopefully that can potentially help?

This is the soot..(lol, not that it really helps)


----------

